# Devils Lake Report 8/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers continue to report that the walleye fishing on Devils Lake is excellent 
when it comes to eating sized fish. Larger fish have been a bit tougher to 
come by though. While most anglers are slip bobbering in the trees, trolling 
bottom bouncers with spinners, or trolling cranks, this past week anglers have 
been reporting some good catches pitching cranks such as shad raps on windswept 
shorelines or along the edges of well developed weedbeds as well. The hottest 
spots this past week have been New Mil Bay, the Doc Hagens area, Bud Bay, the 
Acorn Ridge/Stromme Addition area, Patience Point, Haleys Hump, and the Golden 
Highway. In these areas anglers are trolling cranks such as jointed shad raps 
or salmo hornets, or trolling bottom bouncers and spinners with leeches or 
crawlers. Other areas producing fish include the north shore of the Flats, the 
sunken roads in Pelican, the north end of Six Mile Bay, Five Crows, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus Point, Foughty?s Point, and Birkland?s Point. Pike are being 
caught in with the walleyes in most areas of the lake. White bass fishing 
remains good but spotty with schools scattered throughout the lake. When you 
find a school the fishing is great, but finding them can be tough at times. 
Perch fishing remains slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing !!!


----------

